
It's the end of the office as we know it - pmoriarty
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/4/14/21211789/coronavirus-office-space-work-from-home-design-architecture-real-estate
======
robodale
What on earth are all those empty office spaces going to be used for if they
are vastly underutilized?

------
MockObject
Finally, a strategy against the Great Hall open office plan.

